# A poem about cfs



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

"How are you?" people ask meAs I stumble up the street"Not too bad" I answerAs I try to lift my feet "Not too bad!" Now that's a laughThey haven't got a clueOf just how much I'm hurtingAnd the pain I'm going through"You look so well!" they tell meAnd then go along their wayAnd I am left to wonderHow I'll survive another dayMany days I find it hardTo merely lift my headLet alone to contemplateArising from my bedThis illness that's called CFSHas plagued me now for yearsIt causes me such pain and strifeReduces me to tearsI'd pay any price if I could haveA day without this painThe aching joints, the throbbing headAre an awful endless drainMy mind is fogged, my throat is soreAs if I've got the fluI'm so sick and exhaustedThere's nothing I can do I look at other peopleAs they rush from day to dayAnd I wish with all my heartThat I could be this way I wish I could do all the thingsThat I once used to doThe things I took for grantedBack then before I knewThe agony of CFS, this cruel relentless foeJust how much pain and grief it bringsNo-one else can knowI put a smile upon my faceAnd struggle on my wayAnd pray that God in heaven givesMe strength to last the dayAnd I've just one word of adviceThat I can give to youNever take for grantedAll the things that you can doAppreciate the little thingsthat you do every dayAppreciate the workand appreciate the playNever take for granted all thethings that you can doFor I would be so thankfulIf I could do them too.


----------



## thomasw839 (Aug 21, 2002)

Hello Clair,God bless you, my dear! You have described.... ME!! EXACTLY!!I wish I had written that poem. May I have your permission to print it and hang it up by my desk at work? Because NO ONE understands how I feel. I have the all-inclusive fibromyalgia/IBS/CFS package, which I will not ramble on about; but, I must say, when I get the thousand-and-one "how are you"s every day at the office (to which no one really wants to hear an honest reply), I would just LOVE to point to that poem!! Whaddaya' say, can I, can I, Pleeeeeze?


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

very nice clair,that about says it all.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Cyndie,Ok time for confession I didn't write the poem - I found it on another website for CFS sufferers (although in typical CFS fashion I cant remember where that was now!)







Go ahead







stick it up on the wall at work!







FWIW I used to have a poster with Kenny from South Park sitting on the loo with a note below saying "please excuse me from being late I have explosive diarrhea" on my desk at work for all the times when people would make silly comments about my sick leave etc. It made me feel better and did help stop some of the silly remarks that used to come my way.Sorry to hear you've got the triple whammy of IBS/FM and CFS {{{hugs}}} are on their way and heres hoping that better times come your way  Clair


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

you all could join others in the meeting place who are writing poems? look under Journal/Poem 10tom


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Thank you Clair for posting this poem. It is wonderful. I also will print a copy and post it on my fridge.


----------

